# 3 mile bridge king tournament



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Someone told me that there is a tournament for bigest king on the bridge if so where and who do i report to? any info whould help thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Hot Spots B & T in Gulf Breeze is sponsoring the King of the Bay tourney for the largest king caught in the bay (which would include the 3MB). Fee is $25 per angler or $50 per boat. So, you could enter as an angler for $25 and fish from the bridge. Entry fee must be paid 48 hrs before you weigh a fish.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Allright thanks!! i fish there about 4 to 5 times a week and i havent seen any yet but hurd 3 was caught but havent seen no blood on the bridge as a good sign of a king was gaffed


----------

